# thinking about leaving



## letsgetbig (Nov 18, 2013)

i was married 14 years before and this time 6 years, i cant stand paying for everything all the time and her daughter not turning lights off or always asking me for money but praises her father like hes a king. i have asked my wife many times to help me but this seems to go in one ear and out the other. my old high school crush have been talking and i would really like to see her and see where it goes, i know the grass is not always greener on the other side of the fence. dont know what to do, any help would help thanks....


----------



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

before you begin any type of affair, emotional or physical, be respectful and end your marriage first.

good luck


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Does your wife work?
How old is your step daughter?
Does your wife love you?
You don't love her, why?
How much time do you spend with your own
Children?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Ummmm, yeah, sure.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/142297-sex-others.html#post5564562


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Ummmm, yeah, sure.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/142297-sex-others.html#post5564562


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

All cheating does is make you feel worse. If not now, eventually. Show some integrity and divorce her before you go cheating with other women. But I'll tell ya: If I met a man who'd already been divorced twice, I'd think twice myself about dating him.


----------

